# emerge slmodem

## ricci

 *Quote:*   

> emerge slmodem

 

ecco cosa viene [spero di non aver fatto un quote troppo lungo!!!!]

 *Quote:*   

> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> 
> >>> emerge (1 of 1) net-dialup/slmodem-2.9.9a-r2 to /
> 
> >>> md5 files    slmodem-2.9.9a-r2.ebuild
> ...

 

Non capisco che razza di errore sia!!!  :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by ricci on Sat Jun 25, 2005 4:45 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## ricci

ok, ho risolto con SUPPORT_ALSA=1 emerge slmodem.

Ora mi chiedo se esiste una guida passo a passo.....Ho cercato in giro ma non sono riuscito a far funzionare il modem...Sempre errore di no dial tone e NO CARRIERLast edited by ricci on Thu Jun 23, 2005 7:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che modem? Adesso basterebbe solo settare il file di config di slmodem lanciare /etc/init.d/slmodem start e poi scaricare un programma come wvdial (o kppp)

PS: nel kernel devi aggiungere anche il supporto per il PPP

----------

## ricci

ah ciao fedele, avevo letto proprio un tuo post al riguardo ma non sono riuscito a sistemare un granchè. Dimmi cosa vuoi che ti posto, così magari ti aiuto  :Very Happy: 

il modemè il famoso AC97.... Ho già wvdial e le sue "streams" installate, oltre che ppp e pppconfig

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Se non va posta gli errori che ti da, dimmi anche che hai messo nel kernel per il supporto PPP

----------

## ricci

Allora nel kernel ho attivato:

 *Quote:*   

> Device driver-->
> 
>           Networking Support-->
> 
>                 <M>   PPP (point-to-point protocol) support                                              
> ...

 

Poi nell'/etc/wvdial.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> [Dialer Defaults]
> 
> Modem = /dev/ttySL0
> 
> Stupid Mode = yes
> ...

 

/etc/modules.d/alsa:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.
> 
> # $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.co$
> ...

 

/etc/conf.d/slmodem

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Config file for /etc/init.d/slmodemd
> 
> DEV=/dev/ttySL0
> ...

 

Ecco i passaggi che faccio:

 *Quote:*   

> >>/etc/init.d/slmodem start
> 
>  * Waiting for slamr modem driver initialisation....                      [ ok ]
> 
>  * Starting slmodemd for /dev/ttySL0... 

 

Poi:

 *Quote:*   

> slmodemd

 

Infine (ecco l'errore)

 *Quote:*   

>  >>wvdial Libero
> 
> --> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.54.0
> 
> --> Initializing modem.
> ...

 

E' da stanotte che provo...boh!!!  :Rolling Eyes: 

Pensavo fosse persino il cavo!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ricci wrote:*   

> Poi:
> 
>  *Quote:*   slmodemd 

 

Questo non devi piu' lanciarlo se lanci con init.d. Prova a mettere nella conf di vwdial la voce

```
Stupid mode = 1
```

e poi rilancialo a vedere se va

----------

## ricci

sempre quel 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> --> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.54.0
> 
> --> Initializing modem.
> ...

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Almeno il modem "suona" un pochino? Nel senso emette dei suoni?

----------

## ricci

ehmmm, no.....sembra morto... è da ieri sera che mi sto scervellando  :Shocked: 

nessuna idea?!

----------

## ricci

NON capisco perchè non da nessun segnale, sembra che non ci sia neanche il cavo collegato.

Cmq ho provato in winzozz e funziona il cavo....mah...

----------

## mrfree

Seguendo queste istruzioni il mio va (uso il tuo stesso provider)

Le uniche differenze tra i miei file di configurazione ed i tuoi sono:

```
# HW_SLOT=modem:1

# MODULE=alsa

## sono entrambi commentati
```

di conseguenza non utilizzando il modulo alsa non ho la parte di configurazione relativa nel /etc/modules.d/alsa

----------

## ricci

Inutile, ore e ore ma mi da sempre l'errore :

 *Quote:*   

> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.54.0 
> 
> --> Initializing modem. 
> 
> --> Sending: ATZ 
> ...

 

Ho provato sia col supporto alsa sia senza ma non funziona. Non è che qualcuno potrebbe postare i file di config sopracitati così che li confronto coi miei? Oppure avete qualche idea???

P.S: Ho seguito anche io quella guida e quella di un Acer Travelmate, ma l'errore non so che origine abbia.

P.P.S: Ho un ACer Aspire 1600.

----------

## drakkan

prova così

/etc/conf.d/slmodem

```

cat /etc/conf.d/slmodem

# Config file for /etc/init.d/slmodemd

DEV=/dev/ttySL0

COUNTRY=ITALY

GROUP=dialout

# the group should be kept in sync with:

# /etc/devfs.d/slmodem (devfs)

# /etc/udev/rules.d/55-slmodem.rules (udev)

# The following symlink will be created if uncommented

LN_DEV=/dev/modem

# Raise priority to reduce modem dropouts

NICE=-6

# ALSA Options:

# The following sets the ALSA (alsasound) init script to

# be a dependancy of the slmodem one. It does also provides

# ALSA support.

#MODULE=alsa

# The modem hardware slot

# use "modem:0", "modem:1", etc.

# usually modem:1 is used

#HW_SLOT=modem:1

# Non-ALSA OPTIONS:

MODULE=slamr

# or

# MODULE=slusb

```

/etc/wvdial.conf

```

#

# wvdial.conf by ChristophTavan <chefturner@web.de>

#

# 2005-04-20

#

[Dialer Defaults]

Modem = /dev/ttySL0

Stupid Mode = 1

Baud = 460800

Init1 = ATZ

Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

ISDN = 0

Modem Type = Analog Modem

# account for yourISP

[Dialer Tiscali]

Phone = 07023456789

Username = xxxxxxx

Password = xxxxxxx

Carrier Check = no

```

avvia slmodem:

```

/etc/init.d/slmodem start

 * Waiting for slamr modem driver initialisation ...                                  [ ok ]

 * Starting slmodemd for /dev/ttySL0 ...                                              [ ok ]

```

e poi fai partire la connessione:

```

wvdial Tiscali

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.54.0

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

OK

--> Modem initialized.

--> Sending: ATDT07023456789

--> Waiting for carrier.

ATDT07023456789

CONNECT 44000

--> Carrier detected.  Starting PPP immediately.

--> Starting pppd at Fri Jun 24 12:57:11 2005

--> pid of pppd: 14064

--> Using interface ppp0

--> local  IP address 62.11.8.119

--> remote IP address 213.205.16.22

--> primary   DNS address 213.205.36.70

--> secondary DNS address 213.205.32.70

```

sulla mia macchina come vedi funziona, ti posto anche lspci e lsmod:

```

lspci -v

----------

0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Generic])

        Subsystem: IBM: Unknown device 0524

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at 2400

        I/O ports at 2000 [size=128]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

-----------

```

```

lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

slamr                 374084  2

ppp_deflate             5120  0

zlib_deflate           22040  1 ppp_deflate

ppp_async               9600  0

ppp_generic            21908  2 ppp_deflate,ppp_async

slhc                    6656  1 ppp_generic

crc_ccitt               1920  1 ppp_async

tun                     8832  0

radeon                 75776  1

drm                    60820  2 radeon

vmnet                  29092  12

vmmon                 168588  0

pcmcia                 19592  2

yenta_socket           20232  1

rsrc_nonstatic          7552  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            42148  3 pcmcia,yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

ehci_hcd               29832  0

uhci_hcd               30224  0

snd_intel8x0           29248  1

snd_ac97_codec         75512  1 snd_intel8x0

parport_pc             22852  0

parport                21184  1 parport_pc

intel_agp              20252  1

agpgart                28968  2 drm,intel_agp

```

ciao

drakkan

----------

## ricci

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Grazie Drak

Ho seguito tutto alla lettera, è pressochè uguale alla mia impostazione. Inutile dire che se con il programma kppp interrogo il modem, viene visto perfettamente. Per ora non ho impostato il ppp o il pppconfig (occorre???), vorrei solo vedere se riesce a fare il numero, ma accidenti a lui, sempre sto NO DIALTONE..........

P.S: se faccio lspci mi compare lo stesso identico modem.....

----------

## ricci

ho deciso di unmergiare ppp pppconfig slmodem wvdial wvstreams per riemergiare tutto passo a passo, ed ora, accidenti a me  :Laughing:  , ecco cosa viene fuori dopo l'emerge slmodem:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> 
> >>> emerge (1 of 1) net-dialup/slmodem-2.9.9a-r2 to /
> ...

 

Scusate la mia ignoranza ma.... che è???? L'avevo sistemato già una volta, ma ora non c'è verso....

----------

## ricci

uppo  :Wink: 

magari qualcuno legge spero...

----------

## gutter

Non si uppa se non sono passate almeno 24 ore.

----------

## ricci

Ho ricompilato il kernel così ho risolto il problema dell'emerge. Poi ho seguito i soliti passi per emergiare slmodem (senza e. poi, con supporto alsa). Infine ho emergiato wvdial e le streams, ma non capisco perchè :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.54.0 
> 
> --> Initializing modem. 
> ...

 

E poi si disconnette. Se interrogo il modem, ad esempio con kppp, mi viene rilevato, quindi vuol dire che funziona. COme  potrei allora togliere quell'errore???

----------

## gutter

Io una volta avevo risolto specificando nel file di conf di wvdial di non aspettare il DIALTONE.

----------

## ricci

ah sì? quale opzione metto? Magari provo...Non si sa mai. Le ho provate tutte  :Wink: 

----------

## ricci

mannaggia...ho inserito l'opzione "Abort on No Dialtone = 0", oltre che alla "Init3 = ATX3", tanto per provare. Non è cambiato nulla, solo che ora esce l'errore NO ANSWER  :Shocked:  .... MHA.....Ora do un'okkiata al pacchetto di slmodem che ho installato,magari la versione che ho io ha dei problemi...

EDIT: La versione di slmodem è la stessa...non è che ci serve una patch o qualcos'altro?

----------

## ricci

la mia versione di slmodem va bene, anche di wvdial e wvstreams...Le ho provate tutte...  :Crying or Very sad: 

Qualcuno avrebbe delle dritte per togliere il problema del NO DIALTONE?Il modem non compone il numero, anche se viene inizializzato con slmodem e creata la dev/ttySL0, oltre al link a dev/modem...

----------

## Dr.Dran

Ciao... arrivo in mega ritardo  :Razz: 

prova scrivere questo dopo che hai compilato slmodem con il kernel corrente i moduli alsa installati e corretti:

```
echo "atx3" > /dev/modem

echo "atdtmio_numero_cell" > /dev/modem
```

E ame è funzionato e di conseguenza va aggiunta in Kppp o pppconfig l'opzione X3 per fare in modo che il modem non aspettil il tono di linea e quindi parta senza problemi  :Very Happy: 

Cheers

Franco

----------

